# new tcm from lpe



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

just found a tcm module for 05 gto has anyone seen this trying to see if its for a m6 or a a4 or both anyone know?


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> just found a tcm module for 05 gto has anyone seen this trying to see if its for a m6 or a a4 or both anyone know?


I also saw the $500 TCM replacement available at LPE. My impression was it is for the 2005 A4 . This mod and a Dyno Tune are moving up my Mod List and the Plug and Play concept of TCM changes from a Top Company is also appealing.


----------

